# Product to upgrade flat panel doors



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, that looks nice. is it the whole panel or just the trim ?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this is an advertisement in disguise but I do think the product in general is a neat idea. 

and it is just the raised trim pieces you see.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nap said:


> I'm pretty sure this is an advertisement in disguise but I do think the product in general is a neat idea.
> 
> and it is just the raised trim pieces you see.


yeah, it does look like one, doesn't it. but i replied anyway, because it looks like a nice product. as long as it doesn't cost to much. 


thanx. thats what i tought, but didn't want to assume. i would need real unfinished wood. unless i made it black, that may not look bad, or even good.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Agree... it's gotta be a promotion... 

but it is polite, does not take forever to load, does not cover up existing text/content.... 

I like it alot better than John Deere who is plastered over all he11's halve acre.

I understand the site does not make any money on it... do not have an answer for that....

I think it is a pretty darn smart idea for production built homes... I looked it up... cost's anout $28-30 in different sizes, self adhesive so any Joe F otta be able to apply it.

$30 may be pricey for 8 pieces of moulding, but when you consider the alternative of labor to hang new solid core slabs.. maybe this stuff has a good niche.

I like knowing about new products... it's informative at least... rather than having John Deere shoved down my throwt.

I hope the site will tolerate polite introductions of new product, but police it.

Best


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am wondering. i have never seen(nor was i looking for) white, flat, interior doors. 
they are wood that i see. course they could be painted first.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Agree... it's gotta be a promotion...
> 
> but it is polite, does not take forever to load, does not cover up existing text/content....
> 
> ...


 You must have been run over by a Deere sometime in your life. You seem to have a real issue with John Deere for some reason. :laughing:


btw; my Deere is polite as it waits for me until I am ready to mount it and plow the driveway. 


and no, there were no double entendres in that statement.


----------



## ssmith1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for thinking my post was good enough to be an advertisement but I am truly just a user of the product. By the way, it came as 2 frames versus individual pieces. It is some sort of plastic material.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, it's not that it was good enough necessarily. Its that it was your first post, you didn't ask anything but rather came here extolling the virtues of this product, one that nobody here apparently asked about. Then you were (and continue to be) very specific about that product (nobody asked about). 

Those are pretty clear indicators of somebody promoting a product. 

don't get me wrong; I like the idea of the product. It is an inexpensive way to add a bit of flair to a drab door. As I said; it's kind of neat.

Now what do we do if we like our doors au naturel? I like natural wood doors but obviously this product would stick out like a sore thumb. Any fixes for that?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nap said:


> Now what do we do if we like our doors au naturel? I like natural wood doors but obviously this product would stick out like a sore thumb. Any fixes for that?


if the doors are dark'ish, i think that trim painted black would look nice.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

nap said:


> You must have been run over by a Deere sometime in your life. You seem to have a real issue with John Deere for some reason. :laughing:
> 
> 
> btw; my Deere is polite as it waits for me until I am ready to mount it and plow the driveway.
> ...


Not Dear tractors.... Dear's incessant advertisements that cover content and I have to keep deleteing.

And my Dear has much greater qualities than plowing the driveway...

Best


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I use firefox and add on called Adblock Plus. I rarely see pop up ads.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

BTW, if its soft foam product, it may damage easy. Price seems to indicate it.


----------



## ssmith1 (Mar 1, 2015)

It is a plastic material and has held up so far in our home.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Chit.... I wish I'd thought of that....

It seems like a great idea/upgrade for production homes for HO's with limited experience.

I've replaced a shoot load of slab flat doors with generally solid cored press formed raised panels..... the labor cost is pricey with hinge mortizing etc...

The attached pic is a fake (former builders solid core painted flat slab) that has been overlayed with 1/4 oak ply and some moldings and my wifes stained glass..... had to rout out the door stops for fit....

but same principle....

Yes... That stuff is not the real thing... but not much is anymore... and it appears like a pretty good decorative enhancement.

PS: Just a personal opinion... I have no financial interest in it.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe not as easy but worth taking a look at...

http://www.ronhazelton.com/projects/how_to_make_a_flat_door_into_a_panel_door


----------

